# Bergwerk?!



## kumpel01 (30. Mai 2004)

Hi!
Momentan bin ich mit einem Schauff Himalaya unterwegs. Das hat ne super Ausstattung (XT komplett, Paioli-Gabel, Mavics), ist aber bereits 11 Jahre alt. Funktion ist aber noch erstklassig. 
Es gibt da nur ein Problem(chen): Ich hab letztens im Internet ein Bergwerk Mercury entdeckt und mich sofort verliebt   
Als ich die Preise gesehen hab, hat sich die Liebe zwar ein wenig abgekühlt, ist aber noch immer ziemlich stark. Die Frage ist nun: Macht es Sinn, von Bergwerk nur den Rahmen zu kaufen mit ner neuen Gabel und Schaltung und übrige Komponenten z.T. umzubauen und bei Verschleiß bzw. besseren Finanzen aufzurüsten?
Bin für alle Tips dankbar

Ciao


----------



## emka (30. Mai 2004)

Wenn Du Dich verliebt hast, bleibt die Frage nach dem Sinn außen vor..  

Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht ist es häufig sogar günstiger nur den Rahmen zu kaufen - habe das selbst Anfang des Jahres mal durchgerechnet - mit Vorjahreslackierung kann man sogar ziemlich sparen. Allerdings solltest Du gleich eine auf den Rahmen abgestimmte Gabel dazukaufen (Geometrie). Ach ja, ich habe zufällig noch ne nagelneue (unbenutzte) Skareb Elite 100mm - die würde sicher passen - meine Freundin hat nämlich die Fox bevorzugt. 
Bei Interesse PM an mich.

 

emka

Tip: Poste Deine Frage in Kaufberatung - da schaut eher mal jemand rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (30. Mai 2004)

Aus meiner sicht ein klares JA ! Es ist gar nicht wenig passiert in den letzten 11 jahren . Was für ein budget hättest du denn so in etwa zur verfügung ? Anzumerken wäre noch , da du eine neue schaltung mit ins spiel bringst , das erneut eine komplette xt zu kaufen aktuell leider keine gute idee mehr ist , da shimano das hebelprinzip verändert hat und sich damit die kompartibilitäten drastisch verändert haben ! Es sei denn du legst dir eine 2003 er zu . Falls du bei felgenbremsen bleiben möchtest , solltest du auch eine hs 33 von magura mit auf deine rechnung setzen .
Und sind deine felgen auch mitlerweile 11 jahre alt ?! Wenn ja , sollten die schleunigst ausgetauscht werden !
Frag ruhig wenn du noch etwas wissen möchtest , rahmengröße , komponenten , 
LIEFERZEITEN !
Grüße , Nikolay


----------



## kumpel01 (30. Mai 2004)

Danke für die Tips! 

Über mein Budget hab ich mir noch keine genauen Gedanken gemacht. Ich werde vermutlich ca. 850-1000  für den Rahmen rechnen müssen, zzgl. Gabel, evtl. Magura Scheibenbremsen. Vom neuen Dual-Control-System halte ich nicht so viel. Ich hab's zwar noch nicht probiert, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß man die Rapid-Fire-Griffe wesentlich verbessern kann,oder?
Werde mal im Internet nach Zuberhör stöbern. 

Bis dann, Kumpel01

 ride on!!


----------



## der alte ron (30. Mai 2004)

kumpel01 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Tips!
> 
> ... ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß man die Rapid-Fire-Griffe wesentlich verbessern kann,oder?
> Werde mal im Internet nach Zuberhör stöbern.
> ...


... nein leider nicht ! SRAM komponenten der X- serie sind eine echte empfehlung , mitlerweile auch wenn man grip shift nicht so mag , die schaltwerke gehen wie die hölle(subj. besser als xtr) und die neuen daumenschalthebel fühlen sich auch sehr gut an . Alles unter XO kostet auch nicht die welt ! Übrigens hört es sich fast so an , als würdest du dir ein komplett neues rad aufbauen (scheibenbremsen , also auch neue laufräder , schaltung , etc.)  , dann solltest du je nach aufbau mit etwa 2000 euro im versand rechnen - mit scheibenbemsen und selbstaufbau . Bei verwendung von felgenbremsen lässt sich das ganze noch erheblich drücken . So grob mal über den daumen gepeilt .
Bis dann !


----------



## chris84 (30. Mai 2004)

Ich geb auch mal ne Eindeutige Empfehlung für die Sram X - Gruppe ab! lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!
Für die Gabel solltest du auch mal nen Blick rüber zu Magura wagen, die bauen super gabeln, die auch perfekt auf deren Discs abgestimmt sind. (Magura-Disks würde ich dir auch empfehlen...)
Vielleicht gehst du mal zu einem Bergwerk händler und schaust dir ein Mercury an, diskutierst vielleicht mal um nen Preis bei den gewünschten Anbauteilen usw. 
Hier in der Nähe könnte ich dir nen guten Händler empfehlen   

Und um noch etwas überzeugungsarbeit  zu leisten häng ich gleich mal ein Bild von meinem "neuen" alten Mercury dran:


----------



## Eisenfaust (3. Juni 2004)

@kumpel01

Mein Mercury habe ich wie viele andere auch fast komplett selber zusammengebaut. Lediglich der zeitgleich erworbene Steuersatz wurde vom Händler eingebaut - den Rest habe ich erledigt. Mit etwas Übung ist das kein Hexenwerk. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle noch das Innenlager neu einsetzen bzw. einsetzen lassen, vielleicht sogar den Steuersatz neu. Das sind Bauteile, die den Rahmen bei falscher Handhabung ruinieren können.

Zu den übrigen Komponenten: Nachdem ich mich innerlich von Shimano Dank Dual Control verabschiedet habe, freunde ich mich immer mehr mit SRAM an. Eine X.9 mit den neuen X.9 06er Triggern (neues Schaltwerk und neue Trigger soll es ab Mitte diesen Jahres geben) ist nicht schlechter als eine XT-Schaltung, eher haltbarer, besser und durch das 1:1 Verhältnis etwas dreckresistenter. 

Was die Federgabel betrifft: Ich fahre an meinem Mercury eine 80 mm Magura O24U (jetzt Asgard) mit Lockout. Wenn man eine funktionierende Gabel erwirbt, ist es eine robuste, gutmütige und sehr steife Federgabel, allerdings ist der Lockout nicht nötig.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (4. Juni 2004)

@ kumpel01, 

ich kenne diesen Zustand nur zu gut: ein Bike wird älter und man überlegt sich einen neuen Rahmen zu kaufen und alle Teile die noch ok sind zu verpflanzen. Ist dieser dann mal da beginnt man zu suchen und irgendwann ist das Wunschbike dann endlich da..... doch dann stellt man fest daß da im Eck noch ein Rahmen steht... zum Wegwerfen zu schade ... vielleicht ein Zweitbike? 
...und hier beginnt die Suche wieder von Neuem.... 
Also am besten gleich alles neu kaufen und von vornherein nur auf passende Parts achten! Die Erfahrung hat mich gelehrt: Das ist BILLIGER! 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## muzipok (4. Juni 2004)

@kumpel01

also ich hab grad einen Umbau hinter mir.
Mein Hardtail vom letzten Jahr hab ich komplett in ein Gemini ST umgebaut.
Hat bis aus den Umwerfer und die Sattelstütze auch alles gepasst.
Und es fährt sich super   
Aufpassen sollte man halt auf die Schaftlänge der Gabel. Ansonsten steht gerade beim Umbau Hardtail->Hardtail glaub ich recht wenig im weg.

Bin selber kein Schrauber, darum hab  ich hier in münchen einige Läden abgeklappert und nach kosten gefragt. 
Bin super zufrieden!

ALex


----------



## kumpel01 (4. Juni 2004)

Danke für die vielen Tips! Das mit dem alles gleich neu kaufen ist schon nachvollziehbar. Die Frage ist halt, was ich für ein komplett neues Mercury löhnen muß. Wenn ich zumindes die Schaltung umbaue würde ich halt schon einiges sparen, weil sie wirklich noch trotz ihrem Alter 100 % funktioniert. Welche Händler kann man denn so empfehlen, auch zwecks Preis? Freue mich schon auf Eure Antworten!
Mit bikermäßigem Gruß

Kumpel01


----------



## bluesky (4. Juni 2004)

so grosse preisunterschiede wirste nicht finden ... das hält sich bei bergwerk im rahmen außer du erwischst ein auslaufmodell o.ä.

ich hab meins beim Mr Bike in Pforzheim gekauft ... technisch perfekter aufbau ... preis war für mich okay ... aber selbst wenn du ein paar tausend euro da liegen lässt wirste immer noch behandelt als wenn du bei aldi tüten klaust ...

oder du bestellst dir das bike/rahmen im web z.b. bei 

http://www.nubuk-sports.de/
http://www.s-tec.de/

wenn du das so machst würde ich mir den steuersatz dazukaufen und gleich einpressen lassen ... den rest kannste mit dem richtigen werkzeug und etwas geschick auch selber machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## birg (17. Juni 2004)

@Blusky:
Oh doch, gewaltige Preisunterschiede wirst Du schon finden! Der von Dir angesprochene Pf-Laden erzählte meinem Freund etwas von "Versorgung des amerikanischen Marktes" mit Bergw.-Rädern, da man den direkten Kontakt mit Bergwerk hätte. Das Gelabere hat dem Verkäufer nichts genutzt, denn im Internet kaufte der Freund das Rad für knapp 20 % billiger!
MfG
Bk


----------



## bluesky (18. Juni 2004)

da würde mir als einziges s-tec einfallen ... die machen halt kampfpreise .. aber wies mit dem service ausschaut wenn mal was ist .... ?


----------



## onkel_willi (18. Juni 2004)

oder hier:

www.charlys-bike-point.de 

super service, sehr freundlich & kompetent, prima preise (hab aber nur die faunus & pfadfinderpreise verglichen)...

kann ich nur empfehen.

grüsse

michael


----------



## FettkloÃ (18. Juni 2004)

billige teile findest du bei

www.cycles4u.de

f80x fÃ¼r 729 â¬ oder sram xo fÃ¼r 135 â¬ usw


----------



## kumpel01 (21. Juli 2004)

So, nach längerer Abstinenz werd ich mal das von mir ja begonnene Thema fortsetzen. Ich hab mich nun entschlossen, mir ein Radl von Bergwerk zuzulegen, ein Mercury, um genau zu sein. Ausstattungsmäßig bin ich im Prinzip klar: XT-Schaltung + Kurbel, Magura Louise, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker Ritchey um mal das grobe zu nennen. Nur bei der Gabel und den Laufrädern bin ich nicht sicher. Was ist da zu empfehlen? Wobei ich lieber etwas mehr für die Gabel ausgeben würde umbei den Rädern etwas zu sparen. Was meint ihr?

ciao,

Kumpel 01


----------



## carloz (21. Juli 2004)

@kumpel: Weise Entscheidung  Was hälste von der Magura RONIN ? Die habsch dran. Gips auch in 110.
Bin mit der super zufrieden. Kommt natürlich an, wie du so fährst ?!
Doch keine SRAM ? ALso ich bin sowas von   in die XO, du glaubst es ned 


greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kumpel01 (22. Juli 2004)

@carloz: Das mit den Sram-Teilen hat einfach preisliche Gründe: Die XT funktioniert ja gut und die von Dir vorgeschlagene XO ist halt schweineteuer... 

Hab mich mit der Ronin noch nicht befasst. Hatte z.B. eine Marzocchi MX Pro im Auge wg. guten Tests und gutem Preis. 

Zur Fahrweise: Bin keine Pisten-Sau sondern eher der Tourer-Typ, der auch auf ein wenig Komfort achtet.

Ein Kombi Magura-Gabel mit -bremse hätte aber sicher Vorteile...

Greetz back
Kumpel01


----------



## kumpel01 (7. August 2004)

Moin Moin!!

Es ist bald soweit-näxte Woche wird mein Radl bestellt  
Ich kanns gar nicht mehr abwarten. Hoffe, die Lieferzeit hält sich einigermaßen in Grenzen.
Muß jetzt noch ein paar kleine Details zur Ausstattung klären, dann kann's losgehen. Ich kann's schon gar nicht mehr erwarten   
bis dann,

kumpel01


----------

